# sony vaio rosa für meine freundin!?



## django1512 (25. Mai 2009)

*sony vaio rosa für meine freundin!?*

meine freundin möchte das rosafarbene sony vaio vgn-ns31m/p PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
scheint ja ein gutes notebook zu sein und ist für ihre zwecke (internet, office, facebook, skype) völlig ausreichend.
ich würde sie aber gerne überzeugen, dass es notebooks gibt, die BESSER UND GÜNSTIGER sind als dieses - ALLERDINGS möchte sie unbedingt ein farbiges oder weißes (nur nicht schwarz oder silber)
hättet ihr dazu ein paar vorschläge?

lg, andi


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: sony vaio rosa für meine freundin!?*

naja, die sony sind qualitativ halt recht gut - daher sind die teurer als viele andere, die rein von der leistung her gleichgut sind 

das dell inspiron oder auch das studio gibt es gegen 39€ aufpreis in vielen farben zur wahl.

zB das inspiron 15 gibt es auch in weiß oder rosa. da würd ich dann mind. die variante zu 499€ empfehlen (T4200 CPU, 3GB RAM, 250GB HD, vista... )

beim studio 15 gibt es auch u.a. rosa und weiß, da bekommst du für den preis von 499€ auch nen T4200, aber nur 2GB und ne 160GB HD, dafür is das teil halt besser verarbeitet.

das sony hat halt 320GB HD, da is schonmal ne marke. die CPU is dafür halt schlechter. und der preis 

aber ansonsten sind andere farben als schwarz/dunkel und silbrig usw. extrem selten, gibt es an sich nur bei sony und apple. und eben dell.


man bekommt aber auch für viele Nbook-modelle genau passende klebefolien mit versch. farben und motiven, bei manchen auch eigene motive. dann könnte sie theoretisch sogar ne grüne wiese mit blauem himmel und tanzenden hello kitties als "farbe" haben   zB wie hier: http://www.stickerprofis24.de (rein zufällig gefunden, gibt viele anbieter, manche "nur" für den deckel, andere auch für mehr "drumherum" )


die frage is aber auch: was für dinge sind WIRKLICH wichtig? webcam? große HD? viel USB? bluetooth? HDMI? akku?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: sony vaio rosa für meine freundin!?*

Wenn sie unbedingt DIESES Notebook will, lass es ihr doch?  Und so hoch ist der Preis auch wieder nicht, das ginge noch wesentlich höher. 
@Herb: Derartige Folien sehen doch einfach nur besch...eiden aus, zumal sie sich früher oder später auch ablösen oder vergilben können.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: sony vaio rosa für meine freundin!?*

die folien wären ja auch nur ne notlösung.   und es gibt da sicher auch unterschiede bei der qualität.


----------



## django1512 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: sony vaio rosa für meine freundin!?*

hallo.

erstmal danke für die tollen tipps: bin schon am konfigurieren, aber bei dell wird alles schnell teurer...für 550 + 30 versand hätte ich den hier: Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen

stellt sich aber die frage, ob da nicht der sony vaio die 100€, die er mehr kostet auch wert ist!?
hättet ihr sonst noch vorschläge?


p.s.: anwendungsbereiche: office, internet und etwas multimedia - und er sollte so lange wie möglich "halten"(viele, viele jahre)
p.p.s.: von folien hab ich meine freundin (zu Recht) nicht überzeugen können...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: sony vaio rosa für meine freundin!?*

also, ein dell is auch qualitativ gut, das sony is sein geld aber auch wert. ob es aber wirklich 100€ mehr wert is? schwer zu sagen...  bei dell könnte man halt stattdessen noch ne erweiterte garantie "kaufen", so dass selbst nach 2,5 jahren noch schnell und kostenfrei repariert wird.


----------



## django1512 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: sony vaio rosa für meine freundin!?*

so.
*sony vaio* nach nochmaligem durchforsten diverser bestenlisten und vergelich diverser harwarekonfigurationen* bestellt*!
daten sind überzeugend, qualität sollte auch stimmen (falls nicht hört ihr von mir in anderen foren  ).

vielen dank für eure hilfe (vor allem an herbboy)


----------



## django1512 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: sony vaio rosa für meine freundin!?*

hallo.

der rosa vaio ist da: kompakt, solide, gut und meine freundin ist mit der optik sehr zufrieden!
dürfte sein geld wert sein!

lg, andi


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: sony vaio rosa für meine freundin!?*

Schade, habe zu spät entdeckt. Haben selbst einen Vaio und muss sagen, dass gerade die Verarbeitung einfach 1klassig ist. Der Support ist einfach der Hammer. Hatte mal ein kleines Problem gehabt, Abends E-Mail geschickt, am nächsten Tag gegen 8 Uhr morgens eine Antwort mit einer Anleitung bekommen, wie ichs beheben kann. 

Außerdem finde ich einfach nur geil, dass man die Treiber für sein Modell individuell ( oder wie ich sage individul  ) direkt runterziehen kann und sogar updaten lassen.

Ich persönlich bin bereit für so viel Freude gerne mal 100 € mehr zu bezahlen, wenn nicht sogar mehr


----------

